# AGM Voltage vs DoD.



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

13 volts is normal for AGM. 12v is your 80% DOD limit.

There is a study someone published with a nice "State of Charge vs. Open circuit voltage". 


This is what I use:
13.2 - 100%
12.95 - 95%
12.70 - 85%
12.60 - 75%
12.50 - 65%
12.40 - 55%
12.30 - 45%
12.20 - 35%
12.10 - 25%
12.00 - 15%


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

kewl. Thanks very much.


----------

